# Removing over the range microwave from wall mount



## islic (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a broken over the range microwave and I am trying to replace it. I have removed the top two screws that where in the cabinet above the unit. I have removed the door, number pad had fallen off previously. All that is left is the black outer shell. I do not see any additional bolts in the back but I am sure there have to be some as its still not coming out. Can anyone please shed some light on where these screws should be located or some additional info? If there is a picture somewhere that would be great, I am more visual than reading and following instruction. Many Thanks!! 

I attached a couple images if they help. If I am supposed to remove that white front I do not see how, I tried a screwdriver but no such luck.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

WoW..you sure have been looking for the secret.

Safest bet is to find.. or go online to find the installation instructions for
your model. Reading it backwards might help you find the answer fastest.

Get a board and old blanket over you stove before you get lucky and this crashes down on the range.

Upper right and left on front you may find what looks like a threaded rod / may have a slot in the end (for screw driver) or hex head.. Rod goes through the mircowave and into the mounting plate to secure the unit. Many models had this type of attachment. Bottom of MW might be resting on a lip at the bottom of mounting braket that is secured to the wall with other bolts and screws. Bolts coming down from top cabinet just helped the front of the MW stay tight and close to the cabinet.

I assume top bolts are out...and you tried lifting the MW straight up?

Stay safe ...this is a good two person job.


----------



## islic (Apr 5, 2010)

*More*

Yeah I did remove top bolts and I have tried lifting up, and out and just about every other way


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Top Front..anything that looks like a rod or long bolt on the left & right ?


----------



## islic (Apr 5, 2010)

If they are there I dont see it. It is almost like the front is all free. I can move it up and down. The back where it mounts to the bracket is what is caught. With the wonderful luck I am having I cant find the install directions for that oversized paperweight. I looked at the back lip and the microwave is off the lip about a third of an inch or so. When we tried to move it out it was bending the back mounting bracket so I am almost sure there is one more screw back there somewhere....


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

If you can take a close up pic of the top left & right ..I might could help...odds are thats where you need to find the dohicky...


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Islic,

I hope you have not taken a sledge hammer or grinder to this yet.

let us know how it's going... Be safe...


----------



## sassy1 (Jul 19, 2010)

how to remove an over the range microwave


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

As advised, it's a two-person job.
Look fior the bolts and the eelctrical plug-in into the top of the unit in the cabinet above.
Pop opff teh front vent cover and look for the heads of two long bolts that reach all the way through the unit into the wall bracket behine it.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------

